# garage door jambs and trim



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys
I am looking for something to trim some garage door openings with.
the existing is wood jambs and brick mold that is painted a light brown.

I want to use azek for the jambs but I am not sure if the light brown paint would cause a problem. 
Does azek make a trim that looks like brick mold? I have done a bit of work with azek, mostly making porch post and some trim work.

I am up for any suggestions. I was thinking that I could get away with the light brown paint because this area is shaded for about 75% of the day 

thanks..nicko


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's a prior discussion about Azek and paint: actortalk.com/f8/painting-azek-black-112604/

Azek's web site says they make a brick mould- http://www.azek.com/azek-moulding/styles/ - but I've never seen it.

Why do you want to use Azek? I like Azek a lot, but it's not a universal replacement for wood.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

You could just use PVC brick mold found at the big box shops, probably quicker. Azek's brick mold is AZM-180 (2" x 1-1/4"). They also make 1-1/4" thick flat stock as well as 1-1/4" x 1-1/4" square molding so you could get that, rip it down if needed and mill your own edge.

Flip through their product catalog.

http://www.azek.com/pics/dealer_downloads/AZEK Trim Moulding Brochure Feb 2013.pdf


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Here's a prior discussion about Azek and paint: actortalk.com/f8/painting-azek-black-112604/
> 
> Azek's web site says they make a brick mould- http://www.azek.com/azek-moulding/styles/ - but I've never seen it.
> 
> Why do you want to use Azek? I like Azek a lot, but it's not a universal replacement for wood.


its not that I have to use azek but I am looking for something that wont rot and will paint up nice. 
what do you suggest if not azek?

I wonder if there brick mold is smooth or wood grained?
I have seen the vinyl brick mold at the box stores. I am not sure how that will hold paint.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Haven't had the chance to try this yet, but it sounds good.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/solid-color-pvc-trim-133491/


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

nickko said:


> its not that I have to use azek but I am looking for something that wont rot and will paint up nice.
> what do you suggest if not azek?
> 
> I wonder if there brick mold is smooth or wood grained?
> I have seen the vinyl brick mold at the box stores. I am not sure how that will hold paint.


I don't think any of Azek's shaped mouldings are wood-grained. I've only seen it on flat surfaces. The box store's mouldings seem shinier to me - less likely to hold paint - but I've never used them, either.

I've painted Azek with light colors, and it's held up fine. I've avoided dark colors in order to avoid expansion problems.

Since garage door jambs don't have horizontal surfaces to collect water, I'd still probably use wood. Garage jambs get decayed at the bottom of the legs but if the owner's keeping things clean and drained, that's a 50-year problem. It's a valid question - are we building for 10 years or 50 or 100? If you think we should build garage door jambs for 50 years, will you be around even in 2 years to advise a new owner not to paint it dark?

Not saying you shouldn't, just what my choice would probably be.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

The key to exterior woodwork is of course priming and painting. I really take the time to prime any end cuts that the painters can't. I like to keep the integrity of the design and style of the house intact when I can. Some jobs don't call for that though.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

yea. I like the look of painted brick mold around a garage door also but I have also covered a lot with aluminum over the years because people don't want to paint.
when I go back to those houses for other work they are always banged up from kids bikes or whatever.

nicko


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I just did a 3 car garage with Excell jambs and Azek brick mould. They will be painted white, so there is no issue with extreme expansion. I prefer PVC for any type of trim that close to the ground.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

goneelkn said:


> Haven't had the chance to try this yet, but it sounds good.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/solid-color-pvc-trim-133491/


Looked good around the door.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Looked good around the door.


What's with the different-colored section to the right of the door? Does that echo something happening on the rest of the house?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> What's with the different-colored section to the right of the door? Does that echo something happening on the rest of the house?


One picture had the paper up the other picture I had the siding up. 

Front door got the same trim.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Azek brick mold is smooth, no wood grain option. It is sold in 18' at our local yard it's about $40. It works well with cortex screws as well.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Burns-Built said:


> Azek brick mold is smooth, no wood grain option. It is sold in 18' at our local yard it's about $40. It works well with cortex screws as well.


The Azek brickmold that we get are 17', the 1x and 5/4 are 18'.


----------



## Foxit (Mar 2, 2013)

For painted flat stock I got hooked on truexterior product. It has a wood grain and a smooth side. Primed and ready for painting (dark colors no problem) and can be patched and sanded into existing wood.

www.boralna.com/trim/


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Windwash said:


> The Azek brickmold that we get are 17', the 1x and 5/4 are 18'.


17' 18' who is counting! Lol


----------

